

China's graduate glut grows - wallflower
http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China_Business/KJ22Cb03.html

======
ilyak
"...the lack of trained and skilled workers as opposed to the surging numbers
of graduates has led to the emergence of an abnormal trend where graduates are
paid the same or even less than migrant laborers."

Everybody wants to talk and earn, nobody wants to actually work.

Do you see a problem here?

~~~
freakwit
yes

------
ahlatimer
"...the communist state's..." - FTA

Why is China still referred to as a communist state? In fact, why is
"communist state" even in our vernacular? It's an oxymoron. In a communist
system, there is no state as everything is owned by everyone. There is no
central authority; the authority is left up to the proles. The fact that
people need to find employment and actually buy things, and the fact that
there is still difference in comfort of living, shows that China is, in fact,
not at all communist. The fact they aren't even working towards a classless
system, shows that they aren't communist, even taking a loose definition of
the term.

Edited for clarity. Instead of just down-modding me, I'd appreciate some
(hopefully constructive) criticism as to why I'm being down-modded. My email
is in my profile if you'd rather not clog up the comments.

~~~
va_coder
It would be more accurate to call them a one party state.

In contrast, America is a two party state.

~~~
tokenadult
The one ruling party of China since 1949 is, of course, the Communist Party of
China, so it seems fair enough to call China a "communist state," after the
name of the ruling party.

